# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  ►    नर-नारी: सेहत-सौंदर्य-स्वास्थ्य

## ashwanimale

*नर-नारी: सेहत-सौंदर्य-स्वास्थ्य

*
हम सभी जानते हैं, कि सेहत सौंदर्य स्वास्थ्य पाना इतना भी आसान नहीं कि लापरवाह रहें और अक्षुण सेहत, सौंदर्य, स्वास्थ्य भी पा लें, नहीं चलेगा, इसलिये इन बातों पर यदाकदा गौर करते रहना, चर्चा करते रहना, हम सभी के लिये सुखद भविष्य के लिये आवश्यक है।


*इसीलिये आइये कुछ जानकारी एक-दूसरे से शेयर करें।*

----------


## ashwanimale

*जानवर प्यार के बदले* 
*में देते हैं* 
*सेहत का तोहफा
*
घर में पालतू कुत्ता या बिल्ली रखने के पीछे हर किसी की अपनी वजह होती है। किसी को जानवरों से बहुत लगाव होता है तो कोई अपना अकेलापन उनके साथ बांटता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

घर में पेट्स यानी पालतू जानवर पालने से अगर आपको खुशी मिलती है तो यह जानकर आपकी खुशी दोगुनी हो जाएगी कि घर में पेट्स पालने से आपकी सेहत को भी की फायदे होते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

SIZE=3]जानिए कैसे पालतू जानवरों का साथ आपको सेहत से संबंधित कौन से पांच फायदे देता है। [/SIZE]

Nar nari sehat saundrya swaasthya
Paltu pets
High cholesterol or heart problem solution
Tension km krne ke upaay.
Kaise hote hai far wale jaanwar or pets
Happiness reason
Health tips
Ande khane ke fayde
Mahilaao me infertility badhane ka tareeka.
Junk food ,unhealthy snacks
IVF information.

Ab hindi me jaane.
Aapke man ke hr swaal ab aapki samaanya bol chaal ki bhasha me 
Hindi me.

----------


## ashwanimale

जर्नल ऑफ एलर्जी एंड क्लीनिकल इम्यूनोलॉजी में प्रकाशित यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ विस्कोन्सिन- मेडिसन के शोध में फर वाले जानवर जिन परिवारों में होते हैं उनके बच्चों को दमा और एलर्जी का रिस्क कम होता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

माइंडलैब इंटरनेशनल के एक शोध के अनुसार 55 प्रतिशत लोग अपने पालतू जानवरों के साथ समय बिताने के बाद दिन भर का तनाव भूल जाते हैं जबकि 44 प्रतिशत लोगों की काम की चिंता कम हो जाती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

ब्लड प्रेशर और कोलेस्ट्रॉल कम होता है क्वीन्स यूनिवर्सिटी के शोधकर्ताओं का मानना है कि घर में कुत्ता पालने से ब्लड प्रेशर कम करने और कोलेस्ट्रॉल घटाने में मदद मिलती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

कुत्ता पालने से शारीरिक गतिविधियां बढ़ती हैं और तनाव घटता है जिससे कोलेस्ट्रॉल पर नियंत्रण रखना आसान होता है। दिल के दौरे का कम होता है रिस्क,

----------


## ashwanimale

एक अध्ययन में 4,500 लोगों के शोध के बाद यह निष्कर्ष निकाला गया बिल्ली पालने से दिल के दौरा का खतरा 40 प्रतिशत तक कम हो सकता है। यानी अगर घर में कोई दिल का मरीज है तो बिल्ली जरूर पालें।

----------


## ashwanimale

वजन घटाने, न्यूयॉर्क टाइम्स में प्रकाशित मिसौरी यूनिवर्सिटी को शोध में पाया गया कि जिनके घर में पालतू कुत्ते होते हैं वे अपेक्षाकृत अधिक मेहनत करते हैं इसलिए उन्हें वजन घटाने में आसानी होती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*गर्भावस्था में मिथ्स (मान्यताओं) पर रहे सतर्क*


गर्भावस्था के दौरान जच्चा-बच्चा की सेहत को लेकर घर के बड़े-बुजुगों से लेकर नई पीढ़ी तक तरह-तरह की मान्यताओं से बंधी है।

----------


## ashwanimale

लेकिन क्या आपने कभी सोचा है कि आप गर्भवती महिलाओं और होने वाले बच्चे के लिए गर्भावस्था के दौरान जो धारणाएं बना लेते हैं, उनका वैज्ञानिक आधार क्या है?

----------


## ashwanimale

आइए जानें गर्भावस्था के दौरान बेहद आम पांच धारणाओं के बारे में जो सिर्फ आपका मिथ हैं और इनका कोई वैज्ञानिक आधार है ही नहीं।  *मिथ नं. 1* - गर्भ को देखकर ही बच्चे का लिंग पता लगाया जा सकता है। फैक्ट - घरों में अक्सर ऐसी बात आपने अपनी दादी या मां के मुंह से सुनी होगी कि नीचे की ओर झुका हुआ पेट दिखे तो लड़का होगा और अगर ऊपर की ओर उठे तो लड़की होगी, लेकिन वैज्ञानिक तौर पर इसका कोई आधार नहीं है।

----------


## ashwanimale

दरअसल, महिलाओं के गर्भ का आकार उनके पेट और मांसपेशियों की बनावट के आधार पर बढ़ता है। कई बार जुड़वा बच्चों या गर्भ में बच्चे की अवस्था के अनुसार भी पेट का आकार बदल सकता है, लेकिन किसी भी कारण से बच्चे का लिंग पेट के आकार से नहीं पता लगाया जा सकता है। *मिथ नं. 2 -* गर्भावस्था के दौरान ज्यादा से ज्यादा आराम। फैक्ट - गर्भावस्था के दौरान महिलाओं को आराम और देखभाल की बहुत जरूरत होती है लेकिन इसका मतलब यह नहीं कि महिलाओं को घ्रुटीन के काम भी न करने दें।

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत अधिक आराम से भी प्रजनन में समस्याएं होती हैं। हालांकि महिलाओं को कितने आराम की जरूरत है इसका सही जज आपका डॉक्टर ही है। *मिथ नं. 3-* गर्भवती मां के चेहरे से पता पड़ सकता है बच्चे का लिंग। फैक्ट - आपने कई बार घर के बड़े-बुजुर्गों के मुंह से सुना होगा कि गर्भावस्था के बाद जिन महिलाओं के चेहरे पर अधिक ग्लो होता है उन्हें लड़की होगी। यह बिल्कुल निराधार है।

----------


## ashwanimale

गर्भावस्था के दौरान खानपान व हार्मोनल बदलाव की वजह से त्वचा और चेहरे में बदलाव दिख सकता है। *मिथ नं. 4 -* दूध में केसर डालकर पीने बच्चा गोरा पैदा होगा।
फैक्ट - अक्सर गर्भवती महिलाओं को गर्भावस्था के दौरान केसर वाला दूध यह कहकर पिलाया जाता है कि इससे गर्भ में पल रहा शिशु गोरा होगा। असलियर में बच्चे की त्वचा का रंग अनुवांशिक होता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*मिथ नं. 5 -* गर्भावस्था में मुंहासों से बच्चे का लिंग पता चल सकता है।  फैक्ट - अक्सर ऐसा मानते हैं कि गर्भावस्था के दौरान महिलाओं को अगर मुंहासे होते हैं तो उन्हें बेटी होगी। यह बिल्कुल निराधार है। गर्भावस्था के दौरान मुंहासे हार्मोनल बदलाव या ऑयली डाइट की वजह से हो सकते हैं पर इसका गर्भ में पल रहे शिशु के लिंग से कोई संबंध नहीं है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*रोजाना कुछ आसनों के अभ्यास से मिलेगी 36-24-36 फिगर
*
खूबसूरत फिगर का परफेक्ट मापदंड यानी 36-24-36 का कर्वी फिगर भला किस महिला का सपना नहीं होगा। ऐसे में पतली कमर और कर्वी फिगर के सपने को पूरा करने का सबसे आसान और सुरक्षित तरीका है योगासन।

----------


## ashwanimale

योग की मदद से न सिर्फ आप अपने शरीर की अतिरिक्त चर्बी को कम कर सकते हैं बल्कि इससे आपका शरीर अधिक लचीला और मजबूत होगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

योग की मदद से कर्वी फिगर बनाने के लिए शरीर के तीन हिस्सों की टोनिंग पर ध्यान दें - चैड़े कंधे, पतली कमर और सुडौल कमर के निचले हिस्से।

----------


## ashwanimale

आउए जानें कुछ ऐसे आसनों के बारे में जो आपके शरीर को परफेक्ट शेप देने में मददगार हो सकते हैं। 
*भुजंगासन,* इस आसन से पेट की चर्बी कम होती है, कमर पतली होती है और कंधे चैड़े व बाजू मजबूत होते हैं। शरीर को लचीला औस सुजौल बनाने में इसका बहुत महत्व है।

----------


## ashwanimale

पहले पेट के बल सीधा लेट जाएं और दोनों हाथों को माथे के नीचे रखें। दोनों पैरों के पंजों को साथ रखें। अब माथे को सामने की ओर उठाएं और दोनों बाजुओं को कंधों के समानांतर रखें जिससे शरीर का भार बाजुओं पर पड़े।

----------


## ashwanimale

अब शरीर के ऊपरी हिस्से को बाजुओं के सहारे उठाएं। शरीर को स्ट्रेच करें और लंबी सांस लें। कुछ पल इसी अवस्था में रहने के बाद वापस पेट के बल लेट जाएं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*पश्चिमोत्तानासन,* इसे करने से आप न सिर्फ कई स्वास्थ्य समस्याओं से दूर रहेंगे बल्कि आपका शरीर लचीला होगा और कमर व जांघ की चर्बी कम होगी।
इसके लिए सबसे पहले सीधे बैठ जाएं और दोनों पैरों को फैलाकर एक सीध में रखें। दोनों पैर सटाकर रखें।

----------


## ashwanimale

दोनों हाथों को ऊपर की ओर उठाएं और कमर को बिल्कुल सीधा रखें।  फिर झुककर दोनों हाथों से पैरों के दोनों अंगूठे पकड़ने की कोशिश करें।  ध्यान रहे इस दौरान आपके घुटने न मुड़ें और न ही आपके पैर जमीन से ऊपर उठें।

----------


## ashwanimale

*पूर्वोत्तानासन,* यह शरीर के निचले भाग और बाजुओं को सुडौल बनाने के लिए अच्छा आसन है। इससे शरीर लचीला रहता है और चर्बी घटाने में आसानी होती है। इसके लिए पैरों को सामने की ओर फैलाकर सीधे बैठ जाएं। पंजे जुड़े होने चाहिएं और रीढ़ की हड्डी सीधी रखें।

----------


## ashwanimale

अब दोनों हाथों को जमीन पर टिकाकर कमर के निचले हिस्से को ऊपर की ओर उठाएं। कुछ सेकंड इस अवस्था में रहने के बाद वापस सामान्य अवस्था में आ जाएं। 


* इन आसनों को किसी प्रशिक्षक की देखरेख में करें। गर्भावस्था के दौरान इन्हें न करें।

----------


## ashwanimale

*नुकसान के अलावा शक्कर के और भी फायदे
*
शक्कर की मिठास न सिर्फ आपकी जुबान का स्वाद बढ़ाती है और आपको एनर्जी देती है बल्कि आपकी खूबसूरती बढ़ाने में भी इसका योगदान हो सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

बस फर्क सिर्फ इतना है कि यहां आपको शक्कर खाना नहीं बल्कि लगाना है। अच्छी तरह समझिये और जानिए खूबसूरती बरकरार रखने के लिए शक्कर के फायदे।

----------


## ashwanimale

*एंटी-एजिंग,* चीनी का यह गुण लोगों की निगाह से बचा रहा है, वे समझते हैं कि खाने में बहुत ज्यादा शक्कर से हो सकता है आपकी त्वचा पर झुर्रियां हों लेकिन इसे त्वचा पर लगाने से झुर्रियां कम जरूर होती हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

*शक्कर में नींबू* का रस मिलाकर झुर्रियों वाली त्वचा लगाने से झुर्रिया कम हो जाती हैं। कांति बढ़ती है,

----------


## ashwanimale

*त्वचा को दे नमीं*, शक्कर का इस्तेमाल त्वचा पर नमीं का बैलेंस बनाने के लिए भी फायदेमंद है। इसे ऑलिव ऑयल या जोजोबा ऑयल में मिलाकर चेहरे पर हल्की मसाज करने से त्वचा की नमीं बरकरार रहती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*बेहतरीन क्लींजर,* शक्कर का इस्तेमाल क्लींजर के रूप में भी कर सकते हैं। सात से आठ बूंद शहद या बादाम के तेल में एक चम्मच शक्कर मिलाकर चेहरे पर स्क्रब करने से त्वचा के रोमछिद्र खुल जाते हैं और गंदगी व तेल निकल जाता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*टैनिंग हटाए,* धूप में अगर त्वचा टैन हो गई है तो शक्कर का इस्तेमाल चैनिंग दूर करता है। त्वचा पर शहद के साथ शक्कर मिलाकर लगाने से टैनिंग कम करने में आसानी होती है। होंठों की नमीं लौटाए, जिनके होंठ अधिक सूखते हैं वे होंठों पर ऑलिव ऑयल के साथ शक्कर मिलाकर लगाएं। इससे फटे होठ भी मुलायम हो जाएंगे।

----------


## vedant thakur

माले जी आज शक्कर के ही पीछे पड़ गए  क्या ??
फटी एड़ियों के लिए भी कोई कारगर उपाय बताईये ,वैसे मोम तेल,क्रेक क्रीम तो पहले ही आजमा चुके हैं बिना किसी लाभ के ,क्या रक्त की कमी भी इसका कारण हो सकती है ?

----------


## ashwanimale

*चश्मे में स्टाइलिश दिखना है ???*

आंखों पर चश्मा चढ़ गया तो लुक्स की तो बैंड बज गई। अगर आप ऐसा सोचते हैं तो इस गफलत से बाहर निकलें। अगर आप थोड़ी सूझबूझ के साथ अपने लिए चश्मा लेंगे तो न सिर्फ आपको कंफर्ट पूरा मिलेगा बल्कि आप और भी अधिक स्टाइलिश और स्मार्ट लगेंगे। अगर आप भी अपनी आंखों पर मोटे चश्मे से परेशान हैं तो जरा इन सुझावों पर गौर करें, आपका चश्मा आपके लुक्स को और भी बेहतर बना देगा। *फ्रेम चुनते वक्त रखें ध्यान* : फ्रेम चुनते वक्त ध्यान रखें कि फ्रेम इतना बड़ा न हो कि आपकी भौंहों के समानांतर हो, बहुत बड़े फ्रेम के चश्मों से बचें। चश्मे के फ्रेम का साइज आपके चेहरे के हिसाब से ही होना चाहिए। इसी तरह फ्रेम का शेप चेहरे के शेप के कंट्रास्ट होना चाहिए। अगर आप अपनी आंखों की पुतली के रंग से मिलता फ्रेम लेते हैं तो यह आपके ऊपर और भी जंचेगा। *चेहरे के आकार का रखें ध्यान* : अलग-अलग तरह के चेहरे की बनावट के अनुसार अलग-अलग तरह के चश्मे फिट होते हैं। आप अपने चेहरे की बनावट के अनुसार ही चश्मे का फ्रेम चुनें। 
*ओवल शेप के लिए* : ओवल शेप के लिए फ्रेम चुनते वक्त ध्यान रखें की चश्मे का फ्रेम बहुत पतला भी न हो और बहुत मोटा भी नहीं। इस आकार के चेहरे वाले लोगों पर अधिकतर हर तरह के चश्मे सूट करते हैं। *आयताकार चेहरे के लिए* : इस चेहरे पर थोड़े वर्क, डिजाइन और कंट्रास्ट वाले चश्मे अच्छे लगेंगे। कोशिश करें कि चश्मे का ब्रिज अधिक लंबा न हो। *तिकोने चेहरे के लिए* :तिकोनाकार चेहरे पर ऐसे चश्मे फबते हैं जिनका निचला हिस्सा चौड़ा हो। ऐसे चेहरे पर रिमलेस चश्मे भी अच्छे लगेंगे। *चौकोर चेहरे के लिए* : चौकोर चेहरे के लिए ओवल और गोल फ्रेम के चश्में अच्छा विकल्प हैं। *बालों के रंग का भी है महत्व :* चश्मे का रंग अगर आपके बालों को कांप्लिमेंट करता है तो आप यकीनन स्टाइलिश लगेंगे। अगर आपके बाल काले या गाढ़े भूरे हैं तो आप डार्क शेड्स, बोल्ड कलर्स और एक से अधिक शेड्स के कांबिनेशन वाले चश्में पहन सकते हैं। अगर आपके बाल हल्के भूरे रंग के हैं तो मेटल या पेस्टल शेड्स के लाइट फ्रेम आप पर अधिक फबेंगे।

----------


## vedant thakur

> *चश्मे में स्टाइलिश दिखना है ???*
> 
> आंखों पर चश्मा चढ़ गया तो लुक्स की तो बैंड बज गई। अगर आप ऐसा सोचते हैं तो इस गफलत से बाहर निकलें। ..........आप पर अधिक फबेंगे।


माले जी वास्तव में आपने मेरी भी गलतफहमी दूर कर दी कि चश्मा लगाने से फेस का बेंड बज जाता है !!
अब तो लेना ही पडेगा एक स्टाइलिश सा चश्मा !!!!

----------


## loolugupta

behatrin sutra hai

----------


## ashwanimale

* ज्यादा सोना भी करेगा नुकसान*

----------


## ashwanimale

जिस तरह कम नींद लेना शरीर के लिए  कई परेशानियों का सबब है,

----------


## ashwanimale

उसी तरह अधिक नींद लेना भी सेहत से जुड़ी कई समस्याओं का सबब हो सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर आप प्रतिदिन आठ घंटे से अधिक नींद लेते हैं तो यह आपके लिए इन स्वास्थ्य  समस्याओं की ओर इशारा हो सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

कई बार बहुत अधिक नींद लेने से सघ्रि में दर्द और भारीपन महसूस हो तो इसकी वजह आवश्यकता से अधिक नींद हो सकती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इससे आराम के लिए आप कॉफी का सेवन मददगार हो सकता है, नहीं तो दवा लें।

----------


## ashwanimale

फैट्स के बर्न होने के लिए जरूरी हैं कि शारीरिक गतिविधियां अधिक हों और मेटाबॉलिज्म ठीक तरह से हो सके।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसके लिए जरूरी है कि आप संतुलित मात्रा में नींद लें, जसिसे वजन पर नियंत्रण रखना आसान हो सके।

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर आप संतुलित नींद नहीं लेते हैं तो डायबघ्टिीज का रिस्क भी हो सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

अगर आप आवश्यकता से अधिक नींद लेंगे तो रक्त में शुगर का स्तर बढ़ सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत अधिक नींद लेने से मस्तिष्क की कोशिकाएं सक्रिय नहीं रहती हैं और दिमाग निर्णय लेने में अधिक समय लगाता है। कहीं भी ध्यान न लगने के पीछे यह वजह हो सकती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

*घर पर ही ठंड में होंठ फटने पर पूरा इलाज*

----------


## ashwanimale

सर्दियों में होंठ फटने की समस्या बेहद आम है। हवा में मौजूद खुश्की न सिर्फ त्वची की नमी छीन लेती है बल्कि होंठों को भी ड्राइ बना देती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

ऐसे में अगर आपके होंठ बहुत अधिक फटते हैं तो घर में ही ऐसे कई नुस्खे मौजूद है,

----------


## ashwanimale

जो न सिर्फ आपकी जेब के लिए फिट हैं बल्कि आपकी इस समस्या को खत्म करने में भी पूरी तरह हिट हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

शक्कर से होंठों की स्क्रबिंग डेड सेल्स हटाने और उनकी प्राकृतिक नमी बरकरार रखने में मददगार है।

----------


## ashwanimale

शक्कर का स्क्रब बनाने के लिए एक चम्मच शक्कर में शहद मिलाएं और इस पेस्ट को होंठों पर लगाकर कुछ मिनट के लिए छोड़ दें।

----------


## ashwanimale

फिर उंगलियों से होंठों पर हल्की मसाज करें और हल्के गर्म पानी से धो लें।

----------


## ashwanimale

शहद होंठों के लिए प्राकृतिक मॉश्चुराइजर है। इसके अलावा इसमें मौजूद एंटीबैक्टीरियल गुण फटे होंठों को आराम पहुंचाने में मददगार हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

शुद्ध शहद को दिन में कई बार होंठ पर लगाने से आप बेहतर महसूस करेंगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसके अलावा, आप शहद में ग्लीसरिन मिलाकर इसे स्टोर कर सकते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

रोज सोने से पहले इसे रुई से होंठों पर लगाएं, होंठों की नमीं बरकरार रहेगी।

----------


## ashwanimale

गुलाब की पंखुड़ियां न सिर्फ होंठों की नमीं बरकरार रखती हैं बल्कि यह प्राकृतिक लिप कलर का भी काम करती हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

गुलाब की पंखुड़ियों को अच्छी तरह धो लें और गुलाब में भिगोकर कुछ घंटों के लिए छोड़ दें।

----------


## ashwanimale

सोने से पहले इसे होंठों पर लगाएं और होंठों पर लगाकर 15 मिनट छोड़ दें,

----------


## ashwanimale

फिर गर्म पानी से साफ करें।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसके अलावा, इसका पेस्ट बनाकर रोज सोने से पहले व उठने के बाद होंठों पर लगाएं

----------


## ashwanimale

और 10 मिनट बाद गर्म पानी से साफ करें।

----------


## ashwanimale

नारियल तेल होंठों की नमी बरकरार रखने के लिए बेहतरीन मॉश्चुराइजर है

----------


## ashwanimale

दिन में कई बार नारियल तेल होंठों पर लगाएं, इससे होंठ नहीं फटेंगे।

----------


## ashwanimale

आप चाहें तो ऑलिव ऑयल का भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं। ताजे दूध की मलाई खाने में जरूर आपका फैट्स बढ़ाती है

----------


## ashwanimale

लेकिन फटे होंठों के लिए किसी संजीवनी से कम नहीं है।

----------


## ashwanimale

x और फिर होंठों को हल्के गर्म पानी से धोएं। रोज इसके इस्तेमाल से आपके होंठ ठंड के पूरे मौसम में नहीं फटेंगे।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दिन में कई बार नारियल तेल होंठों पर लगाएं, इससे होंठ नहीं फटेंगे।


नहाने के बाद आप अपनी नाभि में, सरसों का तेल अपनी ही ऊँगली से हर रोज़ लगाने से, कभी भी आपके होठ नही फटेंगे.
इसे मैं और मेरे परिवार के सभी इस्तमाल कई वर्षों से कर  रहे हैं.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> नहाने के बाद आप अपनी नाभि में, सरसों का तेल अपनी ही ऊँगली से हर रोज़ लगाने से, कभी भी आपके होठ नही फटेंगे.
> इसे मैं और मेरे परिवार के सभी इस्तमाल कई वर्षों से कर  रहे हैं.


माले सर और दोस्तों आपसे माफ़ी चाहता हूँ .... एक बार आप मेरे द्वारा लिखे इस प्रयोग को कर के देखें आप अपने सभी मित्रगण को बताते फिरेंगे, इसमें वह सब कुछ है जो माले सर ने अपनी पिछली पोस्ट्स में आपके समक्ष रखा है.
नहाना रोज़ और इस सरसों के तेल को नाभि मे लगाने की आदत डाल लें. 
जैसे हम अपने बदन पर, सर में तेल लगाते हैं बस एक बूँद नाभि में , फिर देर्खें इस प्रयोग के गुण.

----------


## ashwanimale

> माले सर और दोस्तों आपसे माफ़ी चाहता हूँ .... एक बार आप मेरे द्वारा लिखे इस प्रयोग को कर के देखें आप अपने सभी मित्रगण को बताते फिरेंगे, इसमें वह सब कुछ है जो माले सर ने अपनी पिछली पोस्ट्स में आपके समक्ष रखा है.
> नहाना रोज़ और इस सरसों के तेल को नाभि मे लगाने की आदत डाल लें. 
> जैसे हम अपने बदन पर, सर में तेल लगाते हैं बस एक बूँद नाभि में , फिर देर्खें इस प्रयोग के गुण.


मैं चालू करूंगा कमल जी

----------


## ashwanimale

सर्दियों का मौसम स्वास्थ्य के लिए उत्तम है, लेकिन हृदय रोगियों के लिए सावधान रहने की आवश्यकता होती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

हृदय रोगों से ग्रस्त लोगों के लिए सर्दियां काफी सारी गंभीर परेशानियां पैदा कर सकती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

हार्ट एसोसिएशन की एक रिसर्च के मुताबिक गर्मियों के मुकाबले सर्दी के मौसम में हार्ट अटैक और स्ट्रोक से होने वाली मौत के मामले 26 से 36 प्रतिशत तक बढ़ जाते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

अमेरिकन शोधकर्ता मानते हैं कि सर्दियों में फ्लू काफी तेजी से फैलता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

दिन छोटे होते हैं और अक्सर इस मौसम में लोग अवसाद या तनाव के भी शिकार हो जाते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

व्यायाम करने की आदत और खान-पान को लेकर बरती जाने वाली सावधानी भी कम हो जाती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

ये सभी कारण मिलकर सर्दियों में हमारे दिल को काफी संवेदनशील बना देते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

ठंड में खून का दौरा (ब्लड सर्कुलेशन) कम हो जाता और इसलिए रक्त धमनियां सिकुड़ जाती हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस कारण दिल के मरीजों में हार्ट अटैक की संभावना बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

हृदय रोगियों के लिए आवश्यक है कि इस मौसम में कुछ बातों का खास ख्याल रखें। थोड़ा बहुत शारीरिक व्यायाम अवश्य करें।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसके लिए 'रूल ऑफ फॉर' के अनुसार व्यायाम करना चाहिए। इस रूल के मुताबिक हृदय रोगियों को सप्ताह में चार दिन में कुल चालीस मिनट में चार किमी तेज चाल से चलने से लाभ होता है। ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि वातावरण अधिक ठंडा न हो।

----------


## ashwanimale

बाहर ठंड ज्यादा होने पर घर के अंदर ही व्यायाम करें। हृदय रोग से बचने के लिए ब्लड प्रेशर, शुगर व कोलेस्ट्रॉल की नियमित जांच कराएं।

----------


## ashwanimale

बादाम और पिस्ते का सेवन हृदय रोगियों के लिए लाभदायक है।

----------


## ashwanimale

ग्रीन टी का सेवन भी उनके लिए फायदेमंद हो सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

* फिर भी कोई असुविधा महसूस होने पर डॉक्टर से सलाह जरूर लें। 
*

----------


## ashwanimale

*काम को पक्की रवानगी का कारण न बनायें* 
हमारे प्रायः हो रहे सिरदर्द बदनदर्द जैसी बीमारी का कारण दफ्तर में बिताये समय में हो सकता है

----------


## ashwanimale

डेडलाइन दी गई है उसे पूरा करने के लिए अगर आप रात-दिन एक कर देते हैं तो हो सकता है इस साल आपकी तरक्की पक्की हो लेकिन यह आपकी सेहत के लिए घाटे का सौदा जरूर है।

----------


## ashwanimale

शोधों से यह पता चला है कि दफ्तर में काम करने के दौरान हमारी आदतें हमें बीमार बनाती हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

दफ्तर में तनाव, एक जगह पर देर तक बैठना, गलत खानपान जैसी आदतें हमारी सेहत पर गलत प्रभाव छोड़ती हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस शोध में पाया गया कि 25 प्रतिशत कर्मचारियों ने माना कि कार्यक्षेत्र का माहौल उनकी गिरती सेहत की वजह है जबकि 25 प्रतिशत लोगों ने इसकी वजह काम के तनाव को माना।

----------


## ashwanimale

वहीं दफ्तर में टांग खींचने और तनाव देने वाले लोगों के संपर्क से भी तनाव के मामले बढ़ते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

शोधकर्ताओं के अनुसार करीब 50 प्रतिशत कर्मचारी अपने लंच टाइम में भी ताजा हवा या थोड़ा चलने के लिए नहीं निकलते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस कारण वे जंक फूड अधिक खाते हैं और पानी कम पीते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

शोध में यह भी पाया गया कि काम के दौरान दफ्तर में हर चार में से एक व्यक्ति बिस्कुट या चॉकलेट का सेवन रोज करता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

काम के भार के कारण 41 प्रतिशत कर्मचारी टॉयलेट नहीं जाते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

ऐसे में ऑफिस में दिन भर थोड़ा-२ पानी पीते रहें। थोड़ी-छोड़ी देर पर कुर्सी से उठें और लगातार न बैठें।

----------


## ashwanimale

चाय-कॉपी पर अधिक निर्भर न रहें। अपने बैग या टेबिल में फल या नाश्ता रखें जो जंकफूड का अच्छा विकल्प है।

----------


## ashwanimale

इस तरह काम कि बहुतायत के बावजूद स्वस्थ रहा जा सकता है

----------


## ashwanimale

पैसे और स्वस्थ दोनों कि एक साथ मौजूदगी जीवन को रुचिकर बनाये रखती है

----------


## ashwanimale

एंड्रोजन की मदद से महिलाओं की फर्टिलिटी बढ़ाई जा सकने का तरीका मिला

----------


## ashwanimale

घर में नन्हीं किलकारी की चाहत है तो आपके लिए खुशखबरी है। हाल में हुए शोध में महिलाओं की फर्टिलिटी बढ़ाने का एक नया उपाय खोजा गया है।

----------


## ashwanimale

शोधकर्ताओं का दावा है कि पुरुषों के शरीर में मौजूद हार्मोन - एंड्रोजन की मदद से महिलाओं की फर्टिलिटी बढ़ाई जा सकती है और इसके जरिए आईवीएफ थेरेपी से प्रजनन संभव हो सकता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

यूनिवर्सिटी ऑफ रोचेस्ट्र स्कूल ऑफ मेडिसिन के शोधकर्ताओं ने अपने अध्ययन में माना है कि एंड्रोडन की मदद से महिलाओं में फोलिकल बढ़ाने में घ्मदद मिल सकती है जिससे अंडों के उर्वर होने की संभावना अधिक होता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

शोधकर्ता स्टीफन आर हेम्स के अनुसार, हमारे शोध के आधार पर यह तो मान सकते हैं कि महिलाओं की फर्टिलिटी बढ़ाने में पुरुषों को हार्मोन को दरकिनार नहीं कर सकते।

----------


## ashwanimale

हालांकि इस विषय पर अभी और अधिक अध्ययन की आवश्यकता है। यह शोध प्रोसीडिंग्स ऑफ द नेशनल एकेडमी ऑप साइंसेज जर्नल में प्रकाशित हुआ है।

----------


## ashwanimale

अंडे के सेवन के नये फायदे एनर्जी बूस्टर को भी जानें आप

----------


## ashwanimale

संडे हो या मंडे, रोज खाएं अंडे। अंडे के इतने फायदे हैं कि डॉक्टर इसे रोज खाने की सलाह देते हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

ऐसे में हाल में हुए एक शोध में अंडे के सेवन का एक नया फायदा पता चला है। अमेरिका की टफ्स यूनिवर्सिटी के शोधकर्ताओं की मानें दो प्रतिदिन दो अंडा खाने वाले लोगों की याददाश्त सामान्य लोगों की अपेक्षा बेहतर होती है।

----------


## ashwanimale

शोधकर्ताओं ने छह महीने तक प्रतिभागियों को नियमित तौर पर दो अंडे के सेवन के लिए कहा और फिर उनका मानसिक परीक्षण किया। उनका दावा है कि अंडे में मौजूद ल्यूटेन और जिएक्सेनथिन नामक एंटऑक्सीडेंट होते हैं जो याददाश्त बेहतर बनाने में मददगार हैं।

----------


## ashwanimale

इससे पहले कई शोधों में अंडे को वजन घटाने से लेकर कई रोगों के इलाज में महत्वपूर्ण माना गया है। जानघ्एि अंडे के सेवन के क्या बड़े फायदे हैं। अंडे के सफेद भाग में अल्ब्यूमिन नामक प्रोटीन भरपूर मात्रा में होता है। सुबह के समय शरीर को इस प्रोटीन की बहुत आवश्यकता होती है इसलिए अगर आप रोज नाश्ते में अंडे का सेवन करेंगे तो शरीर को भरपूर मात्रा में प्रोटीन मिलेगा।

----------


## ashwanimale

सुबह के नाश्ते के रूप में यह आपको फैट्स से दूर रखने का अच्छा विकल्प हो सकता है। अगर आप रोज सुबह उठने में आलस का अनुभव करते हैं तो अंडे का सेवन आपके लिए बहुत जरूरी है। अंडा एक बेहतरीन एनर्जी बूस्टर है। रोज सुबह नाश्ते में इसे लेने से आपको पूरे दिन की ऊर्जा मिलेगी।

----------


## ashwanimale

इसके पीले भाग में हेल्दी फैट्स होते हैं जो शरीर को ऊर्जा देते हैं। अंडे का सेवन आपके मानसिक स्वास्थ्य के लिए भी बहुत फायदेमंद है। अंडे में कोलाइन नामक तत्व होता है जो मस्तिष्क की निर्णय लेने में सहायता करता है।

----------


## ashwanimale

रोज सुबह नाश्ते में 2 अंडे का सेवन एक भरपूर नाश्ता है जिसके सेवन के बाद बहुत देर तक भू्ख नहीं लगती। ऐसे में आप लंच के पहले अनहेल्दी स्नैक्स नहीं लेंगे। हेल्दी डाइट को देखते हुए इसे भरपूर नाश्ता कहा जा सकता है।

----------


## irkrahulraj

आज हर कोई अपने मोटापे से परेशान है। इस भागदौड़ वाली लाइफ में लोगों को अपने लिए या फिर अपने हेल्थ के टाइम निकालना मुश्किल होता जा रहा है, नतीजा लोगों का मोटापा (वेट) बढ़ता जा रहा है 


मैं यहाँ कमेंट के द्वारा कुछ और भी नेचुरल तरीके बताना चाहता हूँ  जिनको अगर डेली रूटीन में लाया जाये तो हर गुजरते दिन के साथ आपका वजन कम होता चला जाएगा और आपको इसके लिए अलग से टाइम निकलने की भी जरुरत नहीं पड़ेगी। तो आइए जानते हैं इन weight loss tips के बारे में -


1 - रात में ग्रीन टी पीएं
2 - हंसना जरूरी है
3 - खाना खाने से पहले सूप पिएं
4 - हेल्दी ब्रेकफास्ट करें
5 - शुगर से तौबा करें 
6 - नींद पूरी लें
7 - ज्यादातर सीढ़ियों का इस्तेमाल करें
8 - डिनर के बाद आधे घंटे की वॉक करें
9 - दिनभर में 1 नींबू है जरूरी
10 - दिनभर हल्की-फुल्की एक्सरसाइज है जरूरी

----------


## irkrahulraj

*बालों की जड़ें मजबूत करनी हो या त्वचा को खूबसूरत बनाना हो  गुड़हल के फायदे बहुत हैं।
*
भारत में गुड़हल (Hibiscus) के फूलों का बहुत महत्व है। यह धार्मिक और सेहत दोनों की दृष्टि से फायदेमंद है। भगवान की पूजा में इस्तेमाल होने के अलावा ये फूल बाल, त्वचा और डेली रुटीन से जुड़ी अनेक परेशानियों व रोगों में भी फायदेमंद होता है। 


आइए गुड़हल के फायदों के बारे में जानते हैं।


१. कोलेस्ट्रॉल को घटाता है
२. मधुमेह या डायबिटीज में गुड़हल एक रामबाण है।
३. किडनी स्टोन के लिए इससे बानी हुई चाय बहुत फायदेमंद है।
४. मेमोरी पावर को बढ़ाने के लिए 
५. सर्दी – जुकाम में लाभकारी
६. बालों की जड़ें मजबूत बनाने के लिए 
७. त्वचा को खूबसूरत बनाने के लिए 


और भी कई सरे फायदे हैं गुड़हल के जिन्हे मे आगे भी बताता रहूँगा लेकिन  इसके अलावा आपको भी कुछ गुड़हल के फायदों के बारे में पता है तो कमैंट्स के द्वारा जरूर शेयर करें।

----------

